# JD 4510 electrical starting problem.



## tgidave (Jan 6, 2021)

Hi All,
New member here. I have a 2004 JD 4510 4x4 with power reverser. It will not turn over after sitting overnight because of what appears to be battery drain. I have checked the parasitic draw a number of times and with a couple of different DVM's and it has consistently shown 0.3 to 0.4 milliamps which is probably about how much the hour meter uses. So far I have changed out the battery, the alternator, the starter, the battery cables, and the start relay. I'm not sure where to go from here. 
I would appreciate any help you can give me.
Dave


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the Tractor Forum
Back in the 70's-late 80's when I served as a JD dealer service manager I was taught to disconnect battery ground cable then insert test light or 12 volt bulb. Then start disconnecting electrical wires 1 at a time until light goes off & there's your battery drain. I think this will work on newer tractors such as your '04 model but I'm not 100% sure


----------



## tgidave (Jan 6, 2021)

Thanks for the response. It turned out that while I was changing out parts one by one I was still using the tractor by starting it with the 225 amp start setting on my charger. Apparently, somewhere along the line, i fixed the problem but by then the new battery was so weak it couldn't start the tractor. I picked up a new battery and so far it has started without fail.
Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks for update.


----------



## tgidave (Jan 6, 2021)

Just another quick update. It was 5 below this morning when I went out to plow the snow. The tractor started right up!!!
Dave


----------

